# Does My Sulcata Have a Respiratory Infection??



## TortoiseOwner (Feb 28, 2012)

I got my baby sulcata tortoise about 2 months ago. I believe he is 7-8 months old. He eats very small amounts and is usually active, but in these past two days i haven't seen him eat at all. This morning I noticed his eyes seemed a little puffy. He is able to open them though. I sat him in some warm water, as I usually do and I also noticed a bubble come out of his nose. I did some searching online and I think he may have a respiratory infection. Does this sound right? 
I have an appointment with the vet tomorrow afternoon but is there anything I should do between now and then. 
I've already made the room warmer.


----------



## dmmj (Feb 29, 2012)

Right now until the vet visit keeping him warm is the best choice.


----------



## Laura (Feb 29, 2012)

bubbles while in the water... can be just the water.. hard to say.
What is the Diet? Temps, type of bulb you are using.. Coil? get rid of it asap. 
Humidty? your pic looks like a dry enviroment. 
making the room warmer or his enlcosure?


----------



## TortoiseOwner (Feb 29, 2012)

After reading a lot more about sulcatas, I've found I am doing a lot of things wrong. Unfortunately the pet shop where my brother bought our tortoise misinformed us about the proper ways to care for the hatchling. Just putting him in the sun for 45 minutes this morning made a huge difference. I also soaked him in a mixture of warm water and pumpkin puree. (I read this helps tortoises who aren't eating enough) He ate a spinach leaf and became more active almost immediately. The veterinarian gave me some vitaminsto add to his diet and drops for his eyes. I also realized I was using the wrong kind of light bulb. The kind I had was labeled as being good for tortoises but my veterinarian said it was not a UVB bulb. He said that this could explain why he was so inactive. Also the grounded up walnut shells I was using could be clogging up his digestive system, so I'll be changing that as well. I feel horrible that this was easily preventable. From now on I will keep a closer eye on my tortoise and do a little more research before listening to the pet shop workers.


----------



## TortoiseOwner (Feb 29, 2012)

I explained to veterinarian the bubbling of the nose, he says he sees no signs of a respiratory infection and thinks it might have been just the water as well. 
I soak my tortoise daily but what kinds of things can I do to keep things humid in his home? I've read using damp sponges and misting water every now and then, but could this make it easier for them to catch pneumonia? 
sorry I forgot to ask my veterinarian. 



Laura said:


> bubbles while in the water... can be just the water.. hard to say.
> What is the Diet? Temps, type of bulb you are using.. Coil? get rid of it asap.
> Humidty? your pic looks like a dry enviroment.
> making the room warmer or his enlcosure?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi Tortoise Owner:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

What would you like us to call you?

And may we know appx. where in the world you are?

I like to use either orchid bark or cypress mulch. Both of those are good substrates and you can moisten them without them turning sour or growing mold.

Also, it looks like the light you're using is one of those compact fluorescent bulbs. I'm going by what I see in the reflection in your picture - I may be wrong. They're not good for baby tortoises' eyes. Get rid of that right off the bat.


----------



## Weda737 (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm glad you got to the vet and can get all those things corrected.


----------

